# Latest endeavor



## against.the.grain (Jul 9, 2014)

TV stand/wet bar/sideboard. 9/4 Bois d' arc live edge , epoxy finished. I haven't attached lower shelf yet so the customer can have some input on overall height and shelf spacing.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking great


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gadzooks!! Look everyone!!!! His shop is so clean, @Kenbo would be proud!!


Very well done. I really like that table....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks great Shane. I like the refined look of the carving on the rustic piece. Nice balance


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 11, 2014)

The work is great! But no real woodworker has a shop that clean, that's just not possible, kids or grandkids or wife must have cleaned it before the picture, if mine ever looked like that I would not be able to ever find anything.

But the stand is a beauty!


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 11, 2014)

Truth is I recently took control of the pool house.Still moving in. I cleaned it , had too before I could pour the epoxy. That junk is a pain in the rear without the dust in the air.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Jul 12, 2014)

So this is a new work space/shop? And you haven't had enough time to mess it up!? I had to take over another area in my basement yesterday to have enough room to complete a project I'm working on. The 2 rooms my shop occupies now are a complete disaster! Lol

Regardless...nice work on the stand! The live edge really makes it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

